# What's playing inside your head?



## Dleg (Nov 22, 2016)

This morning for me it was the strangest combination of songs.  Early in the morning it was The Smiths' "The Boy With the Thorn in His Side" (hey, I did an 80s binge on Youtube the other night) and then on the way to work somehow I got Ozzy's Ironman in my head.  

And then....


----------



## Dleg (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2016)

Some opera song from what I think is a video game commercial?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't Stop Believin'

Thanks @Charles Webb


----------



## Dleg (Nov 22, 2016)

Shit.  very effective hijacking of the PM tune.


----------



## TN PE 4.0 (Nov 22, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Don't Stop Believin'
> 
> Thanks @Charles Webb


Anytime.

See what I did there?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 22, 2016)

Kenny Chesney "American Kids"


----------



## P-E (Nov 22, 2016)

Charles Webb said:


> Anytime.


Oh no now two journey songs stuck inside.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 22, 2016)

Now I have been infected by the title of this thread - I have The Cranberries "Zombie" in my hea - ead, in my hea-aa-aa-ead, zo-o-ombie, zo-ombie, FUCK!

Truly one of the worst bands ever.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 22, 2016)

How about this instead?


----------



## TN PE 4.0 (Nov 22, 2016)

P-E said:


> Oh no now two journey songs stuck inside.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## thekzieg (Nov 22, 2016)

The theme to the West Wing


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (Nov 23, 2016)

Super Why theme song (my kids woke up early and were hanging out in our bedroom watching PBS videos)


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 23, 2016)

nothing at the momment


----------



## Dleg (Nov 23, 2016)

^That's just weird.

Once again, myown stupid thread title put that shitty Zombie song in hea-ead, in my hea-a-a-ead, zo-ombie, zo-ombie, zo-o-ombie-a,e-a, e-a [email protected]


----------



## akwooly (Nov 23, 2016)

superman R.E.M.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 28, 2016)

My kids have a penchant for wanting to hear the same song over and over again on youtube, and ever since we saw the Trolls movie last week

I've got this feelin'

Inside my bones

It goes electric, wavy when I turn it on

:wacko:


----------



## Dleg (Nov 28, 2016)

Ugh. I'm scrolling up a post and getting REM's Superman back in my head.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)

King of Leon, Sex on Fire.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 13, 2017)

"I drive them big eighteen-wheelers, that's all. I'm an old cattle rustler... I'm an old dancing boy." Jerky boys


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 3, 2018)

Where the hood where the hood where hood at...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2018)

Rubberband Man by the Spinners


----------



## envirotex (May 3, 2018)

Do I Have to Talk You in to It? by Spoon


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2018)

Star Wars Medley by Talor Davis


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 7, 2018)




----------



## vee043324 (May 9, 2018)

I woke up this morning to the theme song of Reading Rainbows. Wish I was kidding.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 9, 2018)

I never understood what rainbows had to do with books or reading.


----------



## vee043324 (May 9, 2018)

@Audi driver, P.E. kids like color, i guess? it worked for me. I loved that show.


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. kids like color, i guess? it worked for me. I loved that show.


But do you love reading?


----------



## vee043324 (May 9, 2018)

@leggo PE I do!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 9, 2018)

I enjoy reading reference books and technical papers/journals/articles. I also author some of them.


----------



## Violator (May 10, 2018)

That Cake Song


----------



## P-E (May 10, 2018)




----------



## matt267 PE (May 10, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. kids like color, i guess? it worked for me. I loved that show.


I could never watch Reading Rainbow, LeVar Burton's eyes freaked me out.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 25, 2018)

This has been stuck in my brain for the past week - the 1990s had some pretty good music!  Technically this is still the 80s, but the sound influenced so many 90s groups that it strikes me more as a 90s song. That's when I heard it.  And until I found it on Youtube, I had no idea that it's the Biblical story of Samson having his eyes gouged out.... weird.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Dleg (Jun 25, 2018)

Another great 90s band!  One my my favorite Cracker tunes:


----------



## Szar (Jun 25, 2018)

https://youtu.be/00di6HmSKaw


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 20, 2018)

The soundtrack to The Greatest Showman.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 20, 2018)

Stevie Wonder - Part Time Lover


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2018)

And I'm free,

Free fallin'

Yeah, I'm free,

Free Fallin'


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 21, 2018)

I have the first 30 seconds of "Dance Yrself Clean" stuck in an infinite loop in my head.  Send help.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 21, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I have the first 30 seconds of "Dance Yrself Clean" stuck in an infinite loop in my head.  Send help.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 21, 2018)

Heads, shoulders, knees, and toes....6 month old son


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 27, 2018)

It's this sad mix of Tool's "Eulogy" and Third Eye Blind's "Jumper."


----------



## RichardL91 (Nov 28, 2018)

Lately its been overanalyzing every song I hear. I just started _really_ listening to the music (as opposed to listening to music).

For﻿ this of you in SoCal, there is a segment on KLOS on Monday mornings at 9 with Christian Hand and he breaks down classic rock songs by their audio tracks. Theyre AW﻿ESOME. Whats even better is theyre on soundcloud.

Heres the link to my favorite on so far, Steve Millers Take the Money and Run

 "Take The Money &amp; Run" by The KLOS Sessions

https://m.soundcloud.com/theklossessions/fhf-take-the-money-run﻿


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 29, 2018)

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 4, 2018)

Simply...


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2018)

Having...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 5, 2018)

... a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 7, 2018)

Can we get a ban hammer up in here?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 10, 2018)

Simply


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2018)

Having....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2018)

Christmas in Dixie.....


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 10, 2018)

Let the bodies hit the floor...


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 11, 2018)

Fucking Largo al Factotum...triplets for days and it's stuck.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2018)

Proof that sometimes having a song stuck in your head ain't a bad thing.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 17, 2018)

Simply


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Simply


Stupid.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 17, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Simply


Having


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2018)

Me I want a hula hoop


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 18, 2018)

We can hardly stand the wait,

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 21, 2018)

SIMPLY


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 21, 2018)

HAVING


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 21, 2018)

A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 2, 2019)

simply


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2019)

You're fired.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 2, 2019)

Supe said:


> You're fired.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 2, 2019)

HAVING


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 14, 2019)

A


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 14, 2019)

WONDERFUL SUMMERTIME!!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2019)




----------

